# What is your Height ?



## nikhilrao (Nov 14, 2006)

What is your Height ? 

Lets take a poll and see whats the 'mode-avg' ht of the forum members is. 

i am 5'7"


----------



## Chirag (Nov 14, 2006)

I m 14 and me too around 5.6-5.7.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 15, 2006)

I am 21 and my height is 6' 1"


----------



## VIRENKAY (Nov 15, 2006)

My height is 5' 6"


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 15, 2006)

my height is 5.10


----------



## mail2and (Nov 15, 2006)

Exact 6 feet


----------



## theKonqueror (Nov 15, 2006)

5'11"


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 15, 2006)

all are tall. 5'8" here


----------



## sysfilez (Nov 15, 2006)

i am 5'11".


----------



## vasulic (Nov 15, 2006)

i think this  is a repeat Thread
there is already a thread
Ask A Stupid Question And Get A Stupid Answer!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 15, 2006)

6 feet  And what about weight? Not required?


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 15, 2006)

5'10.5"


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 15, 2006)

My height is 5' 11".


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 15, 2006)

5.11




			
				vasulic said:
			
		

> i think this  is a repeat Thread
> there is already a thread
> Ask A Stupid Question And Get A Stupid Answer!


----------



## go_gamez (Nov 15, 2006)

man ...u ppl all have good height..
i am just 5.4 " at 16 yrs and 9 months...any tips on increasing height..till what age does height increase normally ?how much can my height increase to th max...guys pllzz tell me..at times i feel low or depressed..in front of my tall friends.!
i dont have time for gym and things. maybe some exercise at home and swimming in my club house..will do ?will this increase height..
plzz tell me guys it makes me really worried!


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Your height will increase till your are about 18. So you have over a year to go  Jumping, skipping, cycling, swimming and also plain simple hanging with some weight in your legs could help.


----------



## [xubz] (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm 19 and i'm 5' 6"   (Me Shorty)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 15, 2006)

Me=5ft 9 1/2 inches.So I'll just round it off and make it 5ft 10inches. 

I believe 6ft is an ideal height.Though I don't crave for anymore height growth(not that I could).



			
				go_gamez said:
			
		

> i am just 5.4 " at 16 yrs and 9 months...any tips on increasing height..till what age does height increase normally ?how much can my height increase to th max...guys pllzz tell me..at times i feel low or depressed..in front of my tall friends.!
> i dont have time for gym and things. maybe some exercise at home and swimming in my club house..will do ?will this increase height..
> plzz tell me guys it makes me really worried!


You still have 18 more year in your hand.Take up cycling or swimming.Cycling those racer cycles are extremely good as they have enough room for your legs to be stretched.If you have a heriditary genes then there a less chances at times (not always).Your height can grow uptil the age of 1 after which it ceases.Apply a bit of dedication & I am sure you can make it.


----------



## anandk (Nov 15, 2006)

5'9"


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 15, 2006)

5'7"


----------



## The Outsider (Nov 15, 2006)

5'9" here


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 15, 2006)

6 Foot Here !


----------



## nitish_mythology (Nov 15, 2006)

Atleast 6feet and I m just 16


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 15, 2006)

I am of 14 and height is 5'4"



nikhilrao you don't need to start a new thread about *WEIGHT*

Weight is 55 kg


----------



## JGuru (Nov 15, 2006)

@Nitish you are a growing boy. Take lot of protein in your diet , do exercises. You'll definitely reach 6 feet.
 I'm 6 ft 2 inches tall. I weigh 90 kgs. I'm an athlete myself. I've won lot of athletics competitions
 in School & college.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 15, 2006)

me 5'7"


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Nov 15, 2006)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Your height can grow uptil the age of 1 after which it ceases.Apply a bit of dedication & I am sure you can make it.


then u mean we all gre before we were 1 ur old hehehe  

me 5feet 11inches some xtra cms


----------



## ashu_dps (Nov 15, 2006)

Myself at 6'2" bt m just 64 Kgs
I eat a lot bt still m nt at all putting on weight 
Docs say m allright, n wl put on weight only with time.
M gonna touch 20 yrs of age bt still they say its my age of growth !!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 15, 2006)

i'm 5'10"

age=23
Weight= 64KG.


----------



## titun (Nov 15, 2006)

5 feet 6 inches with original box packing


----------



## samrulez (Nov 15, 2006)

Me 5'9'' .....and I'm 14yrs old...


----------



## lalam (Nov 15, 2006)

Shortie here   just 5'5.........  i wanted to be tall   WTF


----------



## AshishSharma (Nov 15, 2006)

I m 5.11 and 24 years old .... it's nice to know most guys here are 5.11 (24%) at the moment..

@ Samrulez ... 5.9 @ 14 ... hold on dude ...


----------



## max_demon (Nov 15, 2006)

6'2" here


----------



## mediator (Nov 16, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> Atleast 6feet and I m just 16


Hehe, U need to do pull-ups for atleast 3 yrs for 3hrs each day and take a lotta protiens. That will help u find a suitable match considering the fact about the average height of gals like 5.4. What de heck! 8 ft shud be ur minimum aim!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 16, 2006)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> then u mean we all gre before we were 1 ur old hehehe


LOL!Looks like I stunted everyone's growth at birth.


----------



## JhonCena (Nov 16, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> Me 5'9'' .....and I'm 14yrs old...




Wow, you should go to *WWE* and make an indian *Tag Team*
*The Great Khali & The Great Sam (KS)*
vs
*DX*
WoW!


----------



## satyamy (Nov 16, 2006)

i think all r writing their wrong heights..........  
mine is 5.6


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 16, 2006)

I am 6'2.5". 17 and a half years old and weight 64KG.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 16, 2006)

5.11"
__________


			
				ashu_dps said:
			
		

> Myself at 6'2" bt m just 64 Kgs
> I eat a lot bt still m nt at all putting on weight
> Docs say m allright, n wl put on weight only with time.
> M gonna touch 20 yrs of age bt still they say its my age of growth !!!



they mean after marriage


----------



## mihirvashist (Nov 16, 2006)

am 15 and my height is 5'6


----------



## escape7 (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm 1cm over 6'


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 16, 2006)

I am 5"9


----------



## aquamatrix (Nov 16, 2006)

i'm 6ft 4in. a lil tall


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 16, 2006)

6


----------



## azzu (Nov 16, 2006)

iam 15 and iam 5.7


----------



## sharkmench (Nov 16, 2006)

5 ft


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 17, 2006)

i m 6 1 and i m 17 yrs old....weight 84 kgs..


----------



## Sparsh007 (Nov 18, 2006)

!4 yrs
162cm ie 5"4


----------



## k_blues24 (Nov 18, 2006)

I am 22 yrs & 5'10"


----------



## GeekyBoy (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm 14 and I'm 5.75 ft


----------



## royal (Nov 19, 2006)

5'8"  here ...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 19, 2006)

5'.7" is my height.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 19, 2006)

5ft 9inches 
weight(pls dont tease me ) =104.5 Kg 
Chhote Se Mote He Kya Karoon Yaaron?
now don ask me wwe rikiwiki )


----------



## outlaw (Nov 19, 2006)

i am 5'8


----------



## coolboy_n (Nov 20, 2006)

hi everyone,
mine is 5'8" approx.

I think 5'10''-5'11'' is d best.


----------



## caleb (Nov 20, 2006)

Height: 6ft  Age: 39  Weight: 80kg


----------



## nikhilrao (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, pleanty above 6ft too But the heights are almost equally divided.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 21, 2006)

I am 5'10".

What if someone is 5'5" or 6'? Which option would he/she vote for?


----------



## desertwind (Nov 21, 2006)

6'0"


----------



## mediator (Nov 21, 2006)

Hehe, 16 people having 6 feet height!


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 21, 2006)

5'8" ...20yrs old...


----------



## __Virus__ (Nov 21, 2006)

5'11'' 23 Years 67 Kgs 6 Inch


----------



## prankie (Nov 21, 2006)

i am  6'1" tall....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 22, 2006)

Iam 6'1" hoping to increasing by 2 more inches


----------



## goobimama (Apr 4, 2007)

8 inches...


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 4, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> 8 inches...


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 4, 2007)

goobimama, they are asking ur height


----------



## aditya.shevade (Apr 4, 2007)

^^lol


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Apr 4, 2007)

mine's  5 '7'

wow...we r havin a lilliput in our forum too....cheers........

Now who's tallest here????


----------



## wilderness (Apr 4, 2007)

I am 6'1"

Did anyone note that the highest percentage belong to over 6 ft ? Approx 20% in the poll, as of now.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 4, 2007)

i am exactly 6'
wot option do i choose??


----------



## kirangp (Apr 4, 2007)

Choose above 6...hehe...Even I am exactly 6, 22 yrs...well well Goobimama was giving the height or length of something else


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 4, 2007)

5'6 of couse friend.


----------



## varunprabhakar (Apr 4, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> Choose above 6...hehe...Even I am exactly 6, 22 yrs...well well Goobimama was giving the height or length of something else


we got both height n age in common


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 4, 2007)

mine is 5'11" age 25


----------



## goobimama (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh holy! I didn't know we were talking about height, as in full body height. I thought... anyway I'm 5' 8"...

I must admit, I was a bit surprised when I saw that there were people having more than 6 feet long...


----------



## shantanu (Apr 4, 2007)

6'2"   i am 21

@gobimama !!! 8" : ROFLLLLLLLL


----------



## faraaz (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm 5' 10"...


----------



## Aberforth (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm 175 cms which comes about 5 feet 9 inches.


----------



## chicha (Apr 4, 2007)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> man ...u ppl all have good height..
> i am just 5.4 " at 16 yrs and 9 months...any tips on increasing height..till what age does height increase normally ?how much can my height increase to th max...guys pllzz tell me..at times i feel low or depressed..in front of my tall friends.!
> i dont have time for gym and things. maybe some exercise at home and swimming in my club house..will do ?will this increase height..
> plzz tell me guys it makes me really worried!



do skipping. lot of them(NO ITS NOT GIRLY) try doing 500 non stop and then tell me if you feel girly.
My recod was 2000 non stop, and swiming. These two are the best, please do not do heavy weight lifting.
i am 21 and i am 6 feet.


----------



## Sykora (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm 18, and I'm bordering on 6'2" to 6'3".


----------



## zyberboy (Apr 4, 2007)

vasulic said:
			
		

> i think this  is a repeat Thread
> there is already a thread
> Ask A Stupid Question And Get A Stupid Answer!


LOL


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 4, 2007)

5.11


----------



## joey_182 (Apr 4, 2007)

5'11"


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 4, 2007)

6'  PuNjAbI


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 9, 2007)

5'8" and i am in 8th std


----------



## azzu (Oct 9, 2007)

ok let this thread start agin and check our hieghts LOL
iam 5'9' iam in 11th
our fellow digitians got amazing search skills i wanna learn


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 9, 2007)

ARE bhai tum log ye purane purane thread kahan kahan se khod khod nikalte to. ARE IS FORUM KA SEARCH BHI ITNA KHOZ NAHI PATA HAI JITNA YE FORUM LURKER KHOJ NIKALTE HAIN


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 9, 2007)

5'11" age 25...wt 87  

ye IT job ne itna wt bada diya


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 9, 2007)

5'9"... age 21, Wt 72 ...............


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn all are tall guys here I'm just 5'8" and im 20.I wish I was a bit taller like 5'10" or something.

And BTW guys 21 is the age upto which you keep on gaining height(albeit very slowly) after the 'great' upsurge.


----------



## Hustlerr (Oct 9, 2007)

i m 17 and height is 5'9"


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

humans must grow upto 30! 
BTW i am 5 9


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

^^Yea upto 30 but after 21 you really don't gain observable heights.At the age of 30 our skull completes its growth and all its sutures closes permanently(not exactly permanently though).


----------



## aditya.shevade (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmmm... again, Age 18.5, height 6'3", weight 68Kgs.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 9, 2007)

My height is same as Rahul Bose in PKSE.....5'8", now i have become underweight due to illness, 63 KG only


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 9, 2007)

5'6''...am 16 years....


----------



## Pathik (Oct 9, 2007)

I m 5'11" .. 19 yrs old.. wt- 62kg.. underweight..


----------



## axxo (Dec 10, 2007)

6' weighing 85kg.

digit has got too many tall boys


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

i am still steady at 5'8 with 104kg


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 10, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> i am still steady at 5'8 with 104kg


 


I am 6 ft.78 kg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2007)

m 14,my height is 5'8.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 10, 2007)

I am 5' 11" with 71 KGs  ...


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

6.4" 60 KGs


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

^seedi ki jaroorat hi nahi


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

@ praka.. true


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2007)

many r 6 and above 6.
main hi chota reh gaya


----------



## azzu (Dec 10, 2007)

5.9' 56 kg's iam Putting up weight gotta Do sum Excersie


----------



## praka123 (Dec 10, 2007)

^me too feels.now i know geeks are tall against the popular thought


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

the prob with being too tall is not a prob.. but if u travel in local public road transport buses.. u may have to bend.. thats what i used to do.. but now will travel in footboard *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## Chirag (Dec 10, 2007)

5.8 and 58 kgs.. Me 16... Sigh seems small.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

[xubz] said:
			
		

> I'm 19 and i'm 5' 6"   (Me Shorty)



hehe


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 10, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> 6.4" 60 KGs


 

insaan ho ya bamboo


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

lol gaurav


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 10, 2007)

me 5.6 1/2 @ stock, but only 52KGs 
am 19yr now
can be oced to some 2inches max with army boots


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
LOL
go to bios and inc height by 2-3inches and weight by 3 kgs but this will not work
if u got intel skeleton.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> insaan ho ya bamboo



OMG ROFL


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> insaan ho ya bamboo



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## nix (Dec 11, 2007)

5'6 and 21..


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 11, 2007)

5'8" @ 21. any chance of getting taller?


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## praka123 (Dec 11, 2007)

doctor said males grows upto 25yrs slowly(may be 1 inch?),even upto 30 years.after 30,the bones will become rigid and wide.hence power will increase,but you will be on the verge of obesity,heart problems blahhhh...u all know 
Its all hormones especially testosterone which does the magic! 
girls will grow upto 18years max.even girls grow fast you know!

there are doctors in this forum afaik(@nucleuscore)!please Clarify!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 11, 2007)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

>


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
kya hua???*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Rockstar11 said:
			
		

> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif
> kya hua???*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif


height bro height 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## goobimama (Dec 11, 2007)

> 6.4" 60 KGs


You may be tall, but I'm guessing by that weight, you are awfully thin as well! 

I'm 5'8" @ 57KGs... 
Fat@0%


----------



## quadroplex780 (Dec 11, 2007)

I am 6"6' and 275lbs.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 11, 2007)

quadroplex780 said:
			
		

> I am 6"6' and 275lbs.



dude are your parents or were your grandparents ......tall ?


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 11, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> You may be tall, but I'm guessing by that weight, you are awfully thin as well!



True


----------



## nix (Dec 11, 2007)

@those who want to increase height:
chill..height aint everything... if you short, then dont feel bad..its not the end. unless you want to become a model or an actor(in which case your dad has to be highly influential person). i know that teens can be pretty cruel when it ocmes to all this. but once you come to college...no one will care. c'mon you got other ways to prove yourself. 
reagarding girls, they wil come to you, for what you are. not for your height. probably for your wallet, mostly for what you've achieved. so just chill...


----------



## goobimama (Dec 11, 2007)

Thing is, I don't understand what went wrong with me. My entire family is full of tallies. My dad and two brothers are six footers. My uncles are six footers (many cousins are touching 6'4" and such). That's my problem. So in a family gathering, I'm usually the shortest one...which sucks.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 11, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Thing is, I don't understand what went wrong with me. My entire family is full of tallies. My dad and two brothers are six footers. My uncles are six footers (many cousins are touching 6'4" and such). That's my problem. So in a family gathering, I'm usually the shortest one...which sucks.



coz u like apple a lot


----------



## Pathik (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ wtf!!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 11, 2007)

gigs:wtf?lolss.

@goobi:hmmm,looks like a fugged up case of genetics in which the genotype of progeny is towards one of the extreme sides rather then in the middle of the spectrum.pretty rare.


----------



## entrana (Dec 11, 2007)

oo im 5'8" at 48kgs, and im thin..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

^^
same height and wt


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 11, 2007)

^Same age too


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 11, 2007)

^^
yeah


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 11, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself & pathiks said:
			
		

> gigs:wtf?lolss.



@ devil.. i dont wanna go so deep inside and dig those flesh and find out the flaw in the genes/dna blah blah blah...

i was meant to say "coz u eat apple a lot" but i wrote "coz u like apple a lot" in hurry..


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2007)

Almost 6 feet. 180 cms to be precise. Nearly 84 KGs.


----------



## goobimama (Dec 11, 2007)

^^ Now that is a good height/weight ratio...


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

...disappointed no more seedy's(ladder)...no one here to reach 7 foot ?


----------



## adi007 (Dec 12, 2007)

well 5'9 or 6'0'
Weight:38 kg
Age:17


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 12, 2007)

^^
WTH!!
35kg and 5'9????


----------



## praka123 (Dec 12, 2007)

^malnutrition  are yaar kuch to khaya karo, nee swalpa jaasthi ootha maado!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 12, 2007)

adi007 dude, do something. Seriously. It's not good to stay that weight...


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 12, 2007)

5'7 
25 yrs


----------



## ray|raven (Dec 12, 2007)

Am Almost 6 feet. Arnd 80kg.

Regards,
ray


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2007)

5'11
Around 60kg
19
Very thin.


----------



## utsav (Dec 12, 2007)

what abt people with six feet height????

I am 6 feet



			
				adi007 said:
			
		

> well 5'9 or 6'0'
> Weight:38 kg
> Age:17



abey 5'9" ke baad 5'10" aata hai phir 5'11" phir 6' aata hai


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 12, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> well 5'9 or 6'0'
> Weight:38 kg
> Age:17


yeh lo 
bhai saab kele khaya karo


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 12, 2007)

i think i am 19 with 5'8 
that's seriously short ! damn it


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 12, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> well 5'9 or 6'0'
> Weight:38 kg
> Age:17



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

my friend's dog weigh 25 KG!!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 12, 2007)

Abey ye konse planet ka kutta hai??


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Dec 12, 2007)

I am, 24, exact 5' 11 and half. About 6'. Over six with my shoes  My great grandpa was about 6'6" or even taller. 

Weigh 78 Kgs. 

I feel average.


----------



## utsav (Dec 12, 2007)

^^ average


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes. Average. Almost everyone is the same height - or taller when I travel First Class on Mumbai locals. I dunno if anyone has noticed this. Apart from being hereditary, there are other factors too which does affect our final height. I feel like a giant when I travel 2nd class. Almost everyone around the 5'7 to 5"10 mark on average. While in First class its about 5'11". Has anyone noticed this?


----------



## Pathik (Dec 13, 2007)

Yup me too.. When i am in Buses i feel tall...
But in trains esp 1st class i feel normal.. Evy1 is bloody 6'.


----------



## adi007 (Dec 14, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^malnutrition  are yaar kuch to khaya karo, nee swalpa jaasthi ootha maado!


yestu oota maadidaru astte.nanna amma oota yelli hogothe antha nannanu kelthare.. .*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif

Seriously, do i weigh that low....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif
Actually i had checked my weight some times ago..
Have to check now...


----------



## brokenheart (Dec 14, 2007)

5'10"


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 14, 2007)

5'10"


----------



## timemachine (Dec 14, 2007)

6


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 14, 2007)

Im half inches less to 6 feet, 5ft 11and 1/2 inches


----------



## praka123 (Dec 14, 2007)

so...i want to break the secret 8) i want to be 7foot by 31 8)


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 15, 2007)

adi007 said:
			
		

> yestu oota maadidaru astte.nanna amma oota yelli hogothe antha nannanu kelthare.. .*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif
> 
> Seriously, do i weigh that low....*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/39.gif
> Actually i had checked my weight some times ago..
> Have to check now...


 
use hinglish people no kannada


----------

